# My heart is broken



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Just got an email from the breeder... my little guy has been bought.  I really thought things were gonna work out. :crybaby:
They have one left but i'm just not big on him. She said they have 4 litters coming up though.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh no I know the feeling. It happened with Bella but then the sale feel through..Hold in there..you will find your perfect little lovebug


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes do hang in there!

I would never suggest anyone compromise on what they want. Your baby will come, and you will know when it's right.

I did when I got Ernie and it's worked out very well for us. He is absolutely the light of my life.  Some of the people that woman sold to... *shivers*. They wouldn't have taken care of him. But I still want my choco female chi.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well the 4 litters coming up aren't due until 6 or 7 weeks from now. Crap!!!! It'll practically be summer by the time i could get one.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

cherper said:


> Well the 4 litters coming up aren't due until 6 or 7 weeks from now. Crap!!!! It'll practically be summer by the time i could get one.


Well here is positive. If you would get a little one now, you really be able to take him/her outside because of this crazy weather. I got Bella in the winter tme and it was awful, but I got Libby when it was warm and it was awesome because we could go on walks and as for potty training, I think it would be easier also


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Awe im so sorry, but i would try and look at it that this one was`nt meant for you, and yours is out their just waiting for you , and he or she will be your little soulmate xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Time to work on the hubby Cheryl and get him on board. Then when the perfect one comes along, you can both be a united front and just go get him!


----------



## Angalla (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry you didn't get the little one you wanted, but, if I can be honest here . . . 
I would be wary of a breeder who has so many litters on the go, they're obviously breeding for quantity not quality.
I'd find yourself another breeder & be prepared to wait for a quality bred dog


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes start saving your pennies so you can have your perfect baby guilt free!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Angalla said:


> Sorry you didn't get the little one you wanted, but, if I can be honest here . . .
> I would be wary of a breeder who has so many litters on the go, they're obviously breeding for quantity not quality.
> I'd find yourself another breeder & be prepared to wait for a quality bred dog


I know the breeder personally, and they just happened to have 4 bitches come into season at once (they due this) that were ready for litters. They are one of the better breeders I've seen around the US, that do health testing, show their breeding stock, and really seem to absolutely love their dogs. 

Chis are one of the wonderful breeds that you CAN really truly provide adequate care for multiple litters.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I am sorry but i know you will find the perfect addition soon!!!

I also know people who have a few litters at a time i am personally doing this at this moment i normally only have a litter a year but i am hoping that 2 of out the 3 girls take so i can choose the pups i am keeping (1 girl i mated before didn't take too the stud i used i am hoping this isnt the case this time though)


----------



## Angalla (Jan 27, 2011)

I stand corrected, & glad to hear the breeder is a good one,
but for me 4 litters at once is still a bit off.
I understand that in a large kennel many bitches will come into season around the same time, we had that also many times, but never mated all of them at the same time.
In fact even though at the time we were one of the most successful show kennels we rarely had more than 3 litters a year.
Maybe it is different in the US


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am sorry. I know how you feel. We had 2-3 weeks of "just missed" the pup we wanted, breeders who would not sell us a pup (we do not show or breed), pups that were gone but websites were behind in updating, etc. We were also trying to talk ourselves into pups that we did not connect with or love. We decided the last 2 calls would be it and then we'd take a break and wait.

Second to the last was expecting 2 litters so it would be 12-16 weeks but last had 3 girls and we loved them all, but one the best and now she is ours. 

Everyone is right. The "just perfect for you" baby will come along and you will be glad for the missed opportunities!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw hon! I know how sad it is! Before I got Shayley I was searching breeders and the lady had a black Female I hadn't seen but was going to go see the next day. She called that night and said she had been taken I was heart broken and so sad. I am so thankful it fell through though, then I wouldn't have my baby girl Shayley!! It all happens for a reason! That's for sure! Your perfect little baby will find his/her way to you some how!! :hello1: Hang in there hon!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Angalla said:


> I stand corrected, & glad to hear the breeder is a good one,
> but for me 4 litters at once is still a bit off.
> I understand that in a large kennel many bitches will come into season around the same time, we had that also many times, but never mated all of them at the same time.
> In fact even though at the time we were one of the most successful show kennels we rarely had more than 3 litters a year.
> Maybe it is different in the US


They aren't a large kennel at all, though. Just good people raising good dogs. You are right that it is a different world over here in the US and things are done differently, neither way is better or worse


----------



## Angalla (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't wish to be argumentative, but in my opinion a breeder who has 4 litters in such a short space of time over here would be considered to be a puppy farmer.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Angalla said:


> I don't wish to be argumentative, but in my opinion a breeder who has 4 litters in such a short space of time over here would be considered to be a puppy farmer.


Well that's your own opinion  I guess we will just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Just a little food for thought for you, though...a golden retriever or a labrador retriever has a litter of 10-12 and not one person calls them a puppy farmer because they only had one litter  A chi has on average 2-4 puppies, which ... 4 litters of the "average" number of chi puppies in a litter, 3, would mean 12 puppies at once. 

Some of the bigger breeds can have HUGE litters of up to 14-16 puppies...so I don't see how you can pat those people on the back, but call someone a puppy farmer that has around the same number of puppies.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Let me add these are "POSSIBLE" litters that may not have took. 
I also know this breeder and am very comfortable buying a dog from them.


----------



## Angalla (Jan 27, 2011)

I had written a post but decide maybe this isn't the forum for me


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

What a disappointment!....Good luck finding another pup.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your puppy getting sold! I know it is disappointing! Hoping to see baby pics of the puppy you do get.


----------

